# Propell Plus or Naf Energy?



## juliap (19 January 2011)

Has anyone used both? Which is better?

Horse is laid back & needs a bit more sparkle - prone to weight gain so not wanting to increase feed. He's currently on scoop of Alpha A lite and one of Spillers horse & pony nuts. I've tried naked oats & bruised oats but they seem just to go straight through him - crows are v keen on rummaging through droppings when he's on oats.

Any suggestions to alternative feed? He's a fairly well built ISH.

He is reasonably fit although not as fit as before the snow. Usually hack out twice a week - about hr, then a couple of flatwork sessions & a jumping session.


----------



## _jetset_ (19 January 2011)

I have used both... 

The EnerG is great, but I prefer the Propell because it has the Echinacea in it.


----------



## painted ponies (19 January 2011)

Make him loose weight.  Why is he on the pony nuts?  I am guessing if he is a big boy he is being fed well under the recommended amount therefore he is not getting enought nutrients out of them, why not remove completely and replace with a vit and min supplement.  Its suprising how many people have commented how much more energy their horses have after they get down to a suitable weight i.e body condition score of 5.5 not show condition.


----------



## royal (19 January 2011)

Propell turned my gentle laid back mare into an absolute raving nutcase...

NAF energ on the other hand, has done exactly what it says on the tin...gave her more energy with no silliness....


----------



## Supertrooper (19 January 2011)

Slightly different in the respect that we are using it for a 37yr old pony who was diagnosed with severe anaemia in nov. What a difference the propell plus has made, she looks a hundred times better but god is she naughty and wild now!! Not sure I'd be brave enough to use it on a horse that was actually being ridden


----------



## smac (19 January 2011)

We have used both on a variety of horses. Propell we tend to use at end of comp season when horse is a bit light and running short of energy at end of match/xc course, NAF energy we give to those that need more sparkle. NAF do a shot of it which is a little more "intense" but you could give that a try.

However you state that he is not as fit as before the snow. maybe he has dropped a little more fitness than you realise and is struggling a little with the same work load again. Is he due a re-clip? I would work on increasing his fitness as well. 

Or maybe he needs some variety? take him somewhere new for a hack or hirse an arena, it is a depressing time of year, all ours are either depressed or going stir crazy! 

There was a comment on him getting pony nuts, why is this a problem? We feed pony nuts to our novice eventers?! And the op says he is prone to weight gain, not that he is fat?!


----------



## xxRachelxx (19 January 2011)

painted ponies said:



			I am guessing if he is a big boy he is being fed well under the recommended amount therefore he is not getting enought nutrients out of them, why not remove completely and replace with a vit and min supplement.  Its suprising how many people have commented how much more energy their horses have after they get down to a suitable weight i.e body condition score of 5.5 not show condition.
		
Click to expand...

I agree with this. You will probably be very suprised with how much more energy he has once he is getting the correct amount of vits and mins. As you don't want him to gain any weight Baileys Lo-Cal is very good


----------



## juliap (19 January 2011)

He isn't overweight or even "show condition" but will easily put on weight - grazing has to be restricted all year - the fields are fertilized so grass is good - too good for him.

Feed will get increased as his workload goes up and once competing he goes onto competition cubes.

He did perk up when we went out with a mate & let them have a bit of a blast. Will continue to work on increasing fitness. Perhaps as was said we're all getting a bit low & fed up.

Will try the Propell & see how he is.


----------



## xxRachelxx (19 January 2011)

Sorry, I didn't mean to imply he is fat at all as you did not say that anywhere in your post. Alot of horses are feed under the recommended amount of feed because you have to feed so much of it to feed the recommended amount!! I really rate balancers for ensuring the horse is getting all the correct nutrients. I would prob keep him on what he is currently being fed and add either baileys lo-cal or Global Herbs Globalvite


----------



## Jazzamble (28 December 2011)

I would recommend the Propel Plus as i use it on my mare and she's brilliant on it, just the right amount of energy.


----------



## Paint it Lucky (28 December 2011)

I used to own a cob who was quite lazy, I tried him on Propell plus and it really helped.  I also used to feed him cooked barley rings, D&H staypower museli and alfalfa with the propell and this mix worked for him.  He was in quite hard work though and never got fat, not sure I would feed the barley rings to a good doer.


----------



## LEC (28 December 2011)

I would look at something which offers higher energy - the simplest thing if you are happy with his weight is to look at changing the cubes for something which offers more energy. Alternatively you could add an oil like Soya Oil which will be slow release energy and can be just added to what he is on now and reduced/increased according to need. 

The other product I would look at is Pure Feed medium energy feed as all balanced up and mostly fibre. It would be very similar to what you are feeding now but with a bit more pep. I have mine on Pure Easy and have been very pleased with how he looks and feels as he can be a bit of a fatty sometimes and is 17hh but he is a probably a bit busier in the brain.


----------



## Jingleballs (28 December 2011)

I'm watching this with interest as I'll need something similar when we fully start next season.

I have the same issue- good doer, prone to weight gain but needs a bit more ooomph!

I tried spillers instant response and allen and page power and performance previously but neither had the affect required - my RI suggested redcell so I'll be trying something like that next year.


----------



## miss_c (28 December 2011)

I've heard the propell works, but to be honest it hasn't had an effect on Genie's energy (she's sharp and forward at the best of times so I don't want her anymore so!).  She started on it as a pep-up after she was so ill this summer and have just kept her on it at maintenance level.


----------



## measles (28 December 2011)

We tried Propel Plus for a pony we had and it made no difference at all.


----------



## dafthoss (28 December 2011)

Another watching with intrest I was tempted by the naf one mainly because its cheaper but willing to use propell if its better.


----------



## MillionDollar (28 December 2011)

I would seriously consider putting him on Pure feeds. My lad is the same, correct weight but a very good doer. I had problems with his energy levels being very up and down.....not anymore 

Everything is in one bag, has correct vits and mins. I've tried both EnerG and Propell with no effect. This is the first time he has always had just the right amount of energy.


----------



## Jingleballs (28 December 2011)

Milliondollar - can I ask which of the pure feed's you use?

I do like the idea of giving them a more natural feed than pumping them full of iron but not sure that would work for mine - he's sooooo laid back in the summer (absolute nutter at the moment though!)


----------

